# Artificial Bait for Steelhead



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone has any luck with any of these? I was at the local Gander Mountain store yesterday and saw an entire aisle with Gulp baits. I was surprised that they even have maggots that are artificial. I saw some other trout baits that looked interesting with their color as well. Another one that I saw was pink worms which I had heard from another angler this week that they were using. I looked up some videos on YouTube of a guy catching steelhead just using a jig with one of the pink gulp worms and they seemed to love it. Is it better than using live bait?


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

The gulp alive minnows are the best. I just stocked up last night also the maggots work too.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

gulp minnows fished how? On a jig?


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I have caught steelhead on both the 2 inch gulp alive minnies and the gulp alive salmon eggs. They have never been the hottest bait I used any day. They have produced fish several times on the first cast after I fished a run pretty well with another fly or bait.

With the minnies I just nose hooked them and drifted them below a float.

It is very easy to carry a few in a small film container just in case you want to try them.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I caught more fish on Berkley minnows last year than anything else.


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

kayak1979 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has any luck with any of these? I was at the local Gander Mountain store yesterday and saw an entire aisle with Gulp baits. I was surprised that they even have maggots that are artificial. I saw some other trout baits that looked interesting with their color as well. Another one that I saw was pink worms which I had heard from another angler this week that they were using. I looked up some videos on YouTube of a guy catching steelhead just using a jig with one of the pink gulp worms and they seemed to love it. Is it better than using live bait?






Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

MadMax1 said:


> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



Sorry I quoted blank... Anyhow, if you're drifting artificial, use yarn fly (single egg pattern - love tying mine w a white blood eye) or beads. I've used trout worms and gulp minnows and mags w no luck past 2 seasons - but that's my opinion...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

I saw a few colors in the 3" bekley gulps. What are guys using?

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Berkeley gulp minnows? Would that be the emerald shiner variety!


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

y-town said:


> Berkeley gulp minnows? Would that be the emerald shiner variety!



Yes sir! Blue on gray.


----------

